

Sole Founder Services Marketing - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/sole-founder-services-marketing/

======
carbocation
> Never be afraid to be yourself. Many times as a sole founders we start using
> “We” in our emails and marketing material.

> Want to learn more about Agile? Take our no-frills weekly Agile Tune-Up
> course

> [http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/about-us/](http://tiny-giant-
> books.com/blog/about-us/)

DanielBMarkham, I hope this doesn't come across as annoying. I just read your
article and agreed with it. Then I came across your copy at the bottom using
"we" although you seem to be the solo founder at Tiny Giant Books––from what I
can tell, not implementing your own advice :-)

------
codesailor
Marketing is the #1 area I did poorly in my business and this information is
helpful. I look forward to more.

